# PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

					Nachdem Nvidia mit der Geforce GTX 780 Ti eine neue Grafikkarte vorgestellt hat, die nicht nur günstiger, sondern auch deutlich schneller ist als die Geforce GTX Titan, haben die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware diesen neuen Komplett-PC konfiguriert.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*


----------



## Antichrist (18. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Gar nicht mal so schlecht der PC.

Das Asus Maximus VI Hero aus dem Titan PC ist ein verdammt "schickes" (und günstiges) Mainboard und sollte im High End Bereich beibehalten werden - soll heißen bitte auch im 780 Ti PC!


----------



## beren2707 (18. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Konsequent die Schwächen des Vorgänger-PCs ausgemerzt, gut so.


----------



## latinoramon (18. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

man kann auch noch hinzufügen, das die EVGA Ti SC Edition auch sich deutlich höher übertakten lässt also die normale GTX 780 oder die Titan.
1.2Ghz unter Luft ist locker zu schaffen.


----------



## Kanallie (21. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Warum erstellt ihr keinen PC mit AMD Karten aus der oberen Klasse?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*



Kanallie schrieb:


> Warum erstellt ihr keinen PC mit AMD Karten aus der oberen Klasse?


 
Ganz einfach, der Referenzlüfter ist indiskutabel laut und ein No-Go für einen PCGH-PC. Sobald es endlich eigene Designs gibt sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.


----------



## MaxRink (23. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Aber ne 780 TI im Refdesign ist kaum besser. Also kein sinnvolles Argument.


----------



## facehugger (23. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*



MaxRink schrieb:


> Aber ne 780 TI im Refdesign ist kaum besser. Also kein sinnvolles Argument.


Nunja, 6,9 Sone bei der R9 290 und 9,6 Sone (Ubermode und jener wird nun einmal bei PCGH verwendet) bei der R9 290X sind schon deutlich lauter: 


Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Die "Titan Ultra" ist gelandet - für 649 Euro - Geforce GTX 780 Ti im Test: Leistungsaufnahme, Lautheit, Overclocking
wirklich leise ist Nvidia`s Refrenzdesign der GTX780 Ti mit 4,3/4,6 Sone allerdings auch nicht, insofern hast du recht Mich wunderts nur, das der PCGH-PC mit der GTX780 Ti unter Last nur 1,5 Sone laut werden soll. Nimmt die Dämmung da wirklich soviel Lärm von der Karte wech...

Gruß


----------



## Tazmal27 (24. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

nur gut das ich mir meinen pc selbst zusammengebastelt habe und der erstmal kein update brauch.

Ich finde die PCGH PCs schon relativ teuer auch wenn sie teilweise wirklich gut sind.. Aber da ich selbst bei meinem PC sämtliche aktuelle Spiele (BF4, COD Ghosts, NFS Rivals und AC 4) auf ultra spielen kann ohne probleme oder lags tuts auch ein etwas schlechteres system.


----------



## facehugger (24. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*



Tazmal27 schrieb:


> Ich finde die PCGH PCs schon relativ teuer auch wenn sie teilweise wirklich gut sind.. Aber da ich selbst bei meinem PC sämtliche aktuelle Spiele (BF4, COD Ghosts, NFS Rivals und AC 4) auf ultra spielen kann ohne probleme oder lags tuts auch ein etwas schlechteres system.


Sicher kannst du beim eigenen zusammenstellen sparen. Allerdings kostet ja schon die hier verbaute 500GB-SSD ordentlich, von der GTX780Ti ganz zu schweigen. Zudem kommt der Knecht fix und foxi zu einem, anschalten und los gehts (wenn das BS mitbestellt wird).

Außerdem will jeder ein bißchen mitverdienen und wer sagt, das du den Knecht kaufen "musst"... Wer die Kohle hat, sich den "Stress" beim Zusammenbau sparen (penibel verkabelt ist er auch noch) und *sehr viel* Leistung dafür haben will, ist mit diesem Rechenschieber recht gut bedient. Und wenn`s mal Ärger gibt, die Garantie ist ordentlich.

Das sollte keine Werbung sein, ich bin selbst kein Fan von Fertigprodukten Allerdings habe ich für 2000 Taler schon *deutlich* schlechtere Angebote gesehn!

Gruß


----------



## latinoramon (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Kann PCGH kein PC bauen mit einem, "ab" 8350FX und ner GTX780TI?
zumindest sehe ich das in der Tabelle nicht.
gibt doch sicherlich auch viele Möglichkeiten oder? & bestimmt user die da zuschlagen würden.......muss ja nicht immer nen intel gedönse sein...


----------



## Westcoast (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

also ich finde den PC mit I7 4770K, GTX 780TI und einer 500GB SSD toll.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*



Westcoast schrieb:


> also ich finde den PC mit I7 4770K, GTX 780TI und einer 500GB SSD toll.


 
Bis auf den Preis, der ist nämlich um 450 € höher, als im Eigenbau. Gut das ich dem mächtig bin.


----------



## xActionx (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*



latinoramon schrieb:


> Kann PCGH kein PC bauen mit einem, "ab" 8350FX und ner GTX780TI?
> zumindest sehe ich das in der Tabelle nicht.
> gibt doch sicherlich auch viele Möglichkeiten oder? & bestimmt user die da zuschlagen würden.......muss ja nicht immer nen intel gedönse sein...


 
Doch muss es... Weil Intel, wenns um Spieleleistung geht einfach haushoch überlegen ist...


----------



## VikingGe (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Naja, dass nur Intel verbaut wird, kann ich sogar verstehen - man sollte damit auch _alle_ Spiele irgendwie spielen können, nicht nur ein paar AAA-Titel - mich verwundert viel eher, dass nur ein einziger Rechner mit ner AMD R9 daher kommt, dafür aber gleich drei Stück mit der preislich relativ unattraktiven GTX 760.


----------



## XD-User (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Das keine AMD CPU´s verbaut kann ich ja noch etwas verstehen, wenn man die höchste Leistung für bestimmte (höhere) Preisklassen bekommen möchte.
Aber das wie gesagt nur eine R9 verbaut ist, finde ich auch etwas dürftig im Vergleich zum grünen Konkurrenten. Das sollte imho auch schon ausgeglichen sein von beiden Seiten.

Wenn PCGH/Alternate sich mal entscheiden sollte, kleinere PC´s zu bauen ala HTPC oder normale aber mit geringerem Budget, lassen sich in diese ja sicherlich AMD  APU´s oder CPU´s einbauen, welche ja sonst auch so gelobt werden hier  Muss ja nicht immer blau/grün sein.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Scheint ein guter PC zu sein. Und für Leute die Geld haben und keine Lust haben selbst einen zu bauen, oder es nicht können, sicher eine Alternative.

Mir ist es nach wie vor lieber selber einen PC zusammen zu stellen und dann alles schön sorgfältig einzubauen.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Schon wieder dieser Gruppenregulierte Schund über 500 Watt, PCGH wollt ihr oder könnt ihr nicht mal in Sachen Netzteilen euch ein wenig bilden, es ist ja echt alles Top bei euch, aber diesen CapXon Singelrail Schund den ihr da im Magazin empfehlt ist echt unerhört!

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Wann kommt endlich ein PC mit ner R9 ??? Immer nur Nvidia... obwohl ihr im Print selber schreibt dass 2Gb vRAM nicht empfehlenswert sind


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hatten wir schon, PC war aber nicht sehr beliebt: AUSVERKAUFT: PCGH-Ultimate-PC 290X-Edition mit Core i7-4770K und 480-GB-SSD [Anzeige]


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Mich würden mal Verkaufszahlen der PCs interessieren. Aber ich denke mal die werdet ihr uns nicht sagen.


----------



## Chronik (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Hey hey,

da mir der PC gut gefällt aber der Preis mir zu hoch ist, habe ich den mal bei Alternate nachgebaut.
Weil ich aber keine 500MB SSD brauche, habe ich die aus den Vorgänger genommen, siehe Tabelle.

Also als Prozessor habe ich den Intel® Core™ i7-4770, (FC-LGA4, "Haswell") genommen, da gibt es zwar noch eine "K" Variante aber da ich vom  takten keine Ahnung habe, habe den normalen genommen außerdem ist er nicht "Boxed" weil ich den Prozesssort lüfter extra einbaue),
als (PCIe) Grafikkarte habe ich die EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked, genommen,
als Mainbord habe ich ASRock Z87 Extreme4, genommen,
als SSD-Laufwerk habe ich  ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 256 GB genommen,
als SATA-Laufwerk habe ich Western Digital WD1000DHTZ 1 TB, genommen,
als Arbeitsspeicher (RAM-Speicher) habe ich Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit "PCGH-Edition", genommen,
als Netzteil habe ich  be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 630W, genommen,
als CPU-Lüfter habe ich Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition, genommen,
als PC-Gehäuse habe ich Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium, genommen,
als Laufwerk habe ich LG BH16NS40, Blu-ray-Brenner (Retail) genommen
und schließlich als OEM  Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
am Ende komm ich dann auf ca. 1809 EUR + zusamenbau + Lieferung.

So jetzt beibt die frage was Alternate für ein CPU-Lüfter einbaut wenn ich die "Boxed" Version nehme?
Wieso zeigt der mmir aber jetzt 2 Graks an ich habe doch nur eine eingebaut? (wenn ich bei den MAinboard die "CPU-abhängig" rausmache zeigt der mir nur eine Graka an, ist das richtig?)
in der Tabelle steht noch das 2 Fractal Gehäuselüfter verbaut sind allerdings ist bei den "Optinalen-Komponenten", schon zwei enthalten, sind das die beiden Fractal-Lüfter (ich weiß aber nicht die Marke die steht nicht da) oder soll ich die (nochmal) zusätzlich verbauen?
Bei den Netzteil weiß ich nicht ob das ausreicht oder ob das dann ein Strom Fresser ist/wird?
Wie Bewertet ihr überhaupt den Arbeitsspeicher, bei Alternate hat der nur eine Bewertung (5 Sterne).
Wie ist das überhaupt mit der OEM wird die nach Erfahrung gleich auf die SSD gemacht oder kommt dann später ein Anruf oder EMail von Alternate wo ich das drauf haben möchte/will oder wird das einfach frei Schnauze gemacht?
Wird eig. bei einen selbst zusammen gebauten rechner die Lüfter-Steuerung mit verbaut?
Bei der WD Festplatte gibt es noch eine günstigere aber da steht nicht zu ms/Cache/U.

Ihr könnt mir ruhig tipps geben was ich noch verändern kann (Preis-/Leistungstechnisch gesehen)!


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon, PC war aber nicht sehr beliebt: AUSVERKAUFT: PCGH-Ultimate-PC 290X-Edition mit Core i7-4770K und 480-GB-SSD [Anzeige]


 
Die R9 290X ist aber auch sehr unsinnig da kaum schneller als eine R9 290 aber deutlich teurer.
Ihr hättet mal lieber ein Performance Preis Leistungs Rechner mit der R9 290 und einem Xeon 1230 V3 machen sollen.
Und bitte kein Pure Power mehr verbauen.


----------



## eXquisite (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*



> als Netzteil habe ich be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 630W, genommen,


Des Ding ist übrigens Schrott.


----------



## Chronik (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-PC mit Geforce GTX 780 Ti schneller und günstiger als Titan-Edition [Anzeige]*

Was heißt den "Haswell-Refresh" folgt???
Dieser hier war doch auch mit/von Haswell.

Wird das dann hier mit veröffentlicht oder muss man denn erst wieder Suchen?


----------

